# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Αναπτηρας σομπας

## gponiris

Ειμαι κατοχος μιας kerosun rainbow.Δεν αναβε,την ανοιξα και βλεπω αυτα 
kerosun (3).JPGkerosun (2).JPG
Αποτι αντιλαμβανομαι η αντισταση του αναπτηρα ειναι κομενη.Μπορω να την επισκευασω ή παω για καινουρια?Καποια πατεντα ισως?

----------

